# What are the little green square LEDs?



## Erik (Nov 17, 2004)

These can be found below "Art and Rank" in the right corner of a post.  When I hover the cursor over it I get an amusing message.

Some are lighter (illuminated?) green and some are darker (unilluminated?).

What are these?


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 17, 2004)

Those are reputation points.  You get 10 when you join and it will give you a green square. You are in the green meaning good.  Check out your user CP occasionally and you will see points being given for posts that others like conversely negative points for those others don't like.  When you get to 50 posts you can give a rep point to others.  But if you are in the red or too new (under 50), your rep points won't affect anyone.  They will show as blue/grayish on their list.  There are threads about reputation points for stuff I haven't remembered.  That little scale is the window to give rep points in and its in each ones' posts.  Each one of those green squares counts 100 points after the first one. Happy posting!  TW


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2004)

That is a reputation indicator.
Green is positive
Red is negative
black is off
grey is neutral.

More info is here: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010


----------



## Erik (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks folks.

I still don't understand the difference between "lit" green and "unlit" green, though.

(I'm blonde....)


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 17, 2004)

Where are you seeing lit and unlit squares?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 17, 2004)

methinks he means the darker green are unlit and the lighter green are lit..  :idunno: 

I think they are eyes that can @@ what we are doing.. yeah that's the ticket..

*hiding*


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 17, 2004)

Maybe the light green ones are more points, otherwise _some[/] people we know would have a rather large snake of green thingys.  Or maybe they just like to make pretty colors. :idunno:  I guess we will find out when we get there. (just like in martial arts!) hmmm TW_


----------



## still learning (Nov 20, 2004)

Hello, Green is a flavorite  color of mines, can I get a bunch?  ...Aloha from the green state.


----------



## chi-ca (Nov 30, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Those are reputation points. You get 10 when you join and it will give you a green square. You are in the green meaning good. Check out your user CP occasionally and you will see points being given for posts that others like conversely negative points for those others don't like...


Ok... I looked at the User CP and saw nothing at all about my reputation points. Is there some alternate reputation page that gives scores (and explanations) or is the User CP blank because I've only got the basic 10 points?

Chi-ca


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 30, 2004)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Green is a flavorite  color of mines, can I get a bunch?  ...Aloha from the green state.


 More cause it is your favorite color?   I got that beat by a long shot


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 30, 2004)

Chi-ca, if you check your UserCP again, you'll see the "sample" I added.  If someone reps you, you'll see 3 possible colors.  Green (+), Red (-), Grey (0).  You'll also see any comments they may leave, and their name IF! they add it.

The points vary based on a complex formula that includes how long you've been here, your current rep, post count, etc.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 30, 2004)

chi-ca said:
			
		

> Ok... I looked at the User CP and saw nothing at all about my reputation points. Is there some alternate reputation page that gives scores (and explanations) or is the User CP blank because I've only got the basic 10 points?
> 
> Chi-ca


 It may be minimized and not be expanded.  Under "Subscribed Threads" is "Latest Reputation Received".  Click the little arrow if it is pointing down and this should expand your Rep Points.  I am giving you some now for asking the question.

 Good Job,
 -Michael


----------



## chi-ca (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Kaith & Michael,
I guess it was blank before because there were no comments one way or the other. Thanks for clearing that up for me (and for the points!).
Chi-ca


----------

